# QUESTIONS, Hardlines: fittings, bending, polishing



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

What compression fittings are people using for hardline setups? I've searched but haven't found a definitive "This is probably the best way to go" answer. I'm aware that PTC can be used, but I'm really looking to moving towards a set up where I don't have to worry about shotty PTC fittings in the trunk set up. I'll still be running plastic to the bags. Are there compression to PTC, like some sort of bulkhead union?

What are some of you dudes using for a rigid bender? I've tried searching Lowe's for straight tubing, no luck :banghead: If anyone local to MA has done a hardline set up with straight tubing, where are you picking this stuff up?

Also, polishing. What are people doing for this? Wet sand and copper polish, or a wet sand, rouge, copper polish?

Sorry, I'm a noob when it comes to hardlines


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Just did mine. I used all non plastic PTC and compression fittings. As far as polishing the copper, I wet sanded, buffed and polished. I all my tools from home depot, Bender and cutter, worked perfectly 

If you need any help feel free to hit me up


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> Just did mine. I used all non plastic PTC and compression fittings. As far as polishing the copper, I wet sanded, buffed and polished. I all my tools from home depot, Bender and cutter, worked perfectly
> 
> If you need any help feel free to hit me up


What compression fittings did you use?


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

If you are going to use stainless and want to use compression...Swagelok is the only way to go. If you want to flare the tubing then you can use AN fittings from Earls/Summit just have to use the correct flare degree for the fitting type you decide to use. Im using swagelok fittings and I bought my tubing from them also and couldnt be happier.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Probably not doing stainless, but thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

talk to swoops.

he is the man on hardlines, he does amazing work


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

What I want is a flared bulkhead fitting. Hardlines and PTC will never be 100% leak free. My bulkhead fittings are my only weak spot. I can throw soapy water on them and over a few minutes I'll get small bubbles. Nowhere else.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> What I want is a flared bulkhead fitting. Hardlines and PTC will never be 100% leak free. My bulkhead fittings are my only weak spot. I can throw soapy water on them and over a few minutes I'll get small bubbles. Nowhere else.


I disagree Kyle, my hardline set ups hold air fine. I would *not* use PTC's though. I flare my tubbing.
Good enough for brakes, good enough for 150 psi of air.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Any loses or hd I have ever been in has sold copper pipe in ten foot long sticks. They will even cut it into more manageable lengths so it will fit in your car. It's always been competitively priced too. They also sell compression fittings, you just get the ones for the size of the pipe you are using.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Ahhhh see I said with *PTC's* it will never be 100% leak free . My flared connections are perfect, I just want to find some flare bulkhead fittings. That is the only spot that I have leaks . The hardlines and PTC dribble air out.



[email protected] said:


> I disagree Kyle, my hardline set ups hold air fine. I would *not* use PTC's though. I flare my tubbing.
> Good enough for brakes, good enough for 150 psi of air.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

1lojet1281 said:


> Any loses or hd I have ever been in has sold copper pipe in ten foot long sticks. They will even cut it into more manageable lengths so it will fit in your car. It's always been competitively priced too. They also sell compression fittings, you just get the ones for the size of the pipe you are using.


The only problem is, around here, they only carry 1/2 in min. The 3/8 is sold in 2 foot length max. Everything else is coiled copper. Don't really feel like spending hours straightening when I'll never get it perfect.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

That's too bad, maybe if you talk go the manager you can get him to order in some 3/8 copper in ten foot sticks, I know they can get it cuz it's at all of them down here. If that doesn't work you might try MSC, McMaster Carr, or metalsdepot.com.


----------

